# Happy Birthday buddy



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Crazy Kian (Onpoint's Éire go Brách, which is his CKC name)was born a year ago today. Even though he's only been with us for 10 months it feels like we've had him for way longer than that.
Here's a little look at the past.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY little buddy!

In his crate on the way home from the breeders.










Attitude from day one, this is the first day we brought him home. He still gives us that look from time to time.










First video



Meeting the Marley for the first time.










Trying to figure out how to get up on that sofa.










This was a big day, I let him off leash and went for a hike through a wooded area for about 2 hours...this was the result.










His serious look at the cottage.










And now look at him...... he didn't look too impressed with my girlfriend's dad for doing this to him.










Okay, I will stop now. I could go one forever but what fun would that be.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

lol great pics! Happy birthday Kian!!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

what great pic's to look back over-time flies too quick..enjoy your day with the birthday boy 

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY CRAZY KIAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

happy birthday crazy kian! ;D


----------



## RyanColleenLia (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Crazy Kian!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

And I thought my husband was the only one to humilate Vs with the "flying ears" trick


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Craze!!! Love your feline friend. Reminds me of one we had years ago.
:


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

I love the serious face picture!!


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Your buddy Rio wishes you a Happy Birthday - see you on the weekend!


----------

